

Show HN: WordsForThat.com overhaul - seventytwo
http://www.wordsforthat.co

======
seventytwo
In addition to completely re-doing the header and modifying the look of the
site, we've added full-on user accounts now, rather than the anything-goes
system we had in place before. Visitors can still vote on anything, but only
registered users can submit content. We're hoping this will increase the
quality of the content a bit, while also allowing us to provide more
functionality to the users who do sign up. Some if those added features
include email controls, a scoring system for users, and a commenting system
for each scenario. As the site scales, the commenting will allow for
discussion of merits or the scenarios and words. Finally, we've implemented a
new emailing system to give users a "daily digest" of what's changed for them
on the site. Before, you'd receive an email anytime something happened on your
username - that sucked if your submission became popular. Now, everything is
compiled into one email, which gets sent once per day, max.

There are lots of other, smaller changes as well, all geared toward increasing
retention and sharing, but those outlined above are the major changes.

For a visual comparison, here's the relevant link to Wayback Machine from
October of 2013:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20131007132008/http://www.wordsf...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131007132008/http://www.wordsforthat.com/#.U6mTuPldXts)

------
jhayes44
Looks good, like the color that's been added and the user accounts and
scoring.

